# New AJAX Thread Preview



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

This is still being tested to see how it works cross-browser and what it does to the overall server load.

There's a new button in the far left column that will open up a preview of the entire first post, which you can reply/quote/etc right from there using AJAX. If you have strict Javascript permissions enabled in your browser, it may not work properly for you.

I don't have Opera/Safari/FF installed currently, so anyone using those that could let me know how it works (with screenshots if there is a problem), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 14, 2007)

That is sweet. 

You run a kick ass forum sir.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 14, 2007)

Nifty.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 14, 2007)

Cool idea, but whenever I click close, it sends me back to the sub-forum selection screen.

"http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/#close" is the location it sends me to.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 14, 2007)

It takes me to the main forum index whenever I click the close.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Got it, will work on it. Like I said, it's not perfect yet. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 14, 2007)

This is pretty pimpin'.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice feature dood! Now i can tell if the thread is worthy of my attention! YES.


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 14, 2007)

This is really cool. It works fine in FF.


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks. 

If anyone knows about AJAX, I'm all for suggestions. The reason it redirects to the wrong page is because it's not a popup window, it uses y/zindex to make the window. I think if I can figure out a way to make the close button set that index to zero, or negative (essentially "behind" the forums) it shouldn't change pages when you click it.


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahh that's awesome! 
I was wondering what it was.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2007)

Notice the subliminal message Chris dropped with the particular preview window he chose as an example 

dOnAtE jOoR mOnEYs!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 14, 2007)

Works in Safari, but does bounce you back to the top level forum just like in other browsers.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> This is really cool. It works fine in FF.



+1. I'm having no issues with it.


----------



## Alpo (Mar 15, 2007)

Works perfectly in FF. It's the cat's meow.


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2007)

No dice in Opera:






You can't see it, but my cursor's over the downward white triangle.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

Give it a minute after you click it. If not, not much I can do - FF and IE are all I really care about. 

Edit: You ARE clicking the triangle, right?


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

Did a little more playing around (Safari) interestingly clicking the mysteriously floating 'Click here to close' link works as it should and leaves you in whatever forum you're in, but clicking the '-> Close <-' next to the date bounces you to the top level forum.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

It works in Opera. Click the button, fool. 


[action=Chris]chalks it up to D's binge-drinking.[/action]
[action=Chris]thinks Drew owes him a drink for making him install Opera. [/action]


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Works in Safari, but does bounce you back to the top level forum just like in other browsers.



One thing I'm noticing is that it doesn't do it if the page is loaded 100% before you click the down arrow. Give that a shot. I'm able to close windows now without being redirected.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Did a little more playing around (Safari) interestingly clicking the mysteriously floating 'Click here to close' link works as it should and leaves you in whatever forum you're in, but clicking the '-> Close <-' next to the date bounces you to the top level forum.



Thanks man, I'll have a look at that as well.


----------



## Drew (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris said:


> It works in Opera. Click the button, fool.
> 
> 
> [action=Chris]chalks it up to D's binge-drinking.[/action]
> [action=Chris]thinks Drew owes him a drink for making him install Opera. [/action]



 No shit, I figured it was mouse-over. 

I like the click way more - it's a feature I won't use much, as the mose-over text is faster and gets me the gist, but it certainly looks pretty.  

[action=Drew]probably does owe Chris a drink, come to think of it.[/action]


----------



## Stitch (Mar 15, 2007)

I get redirected to the #close page using safari...or is that old news? 

Props to you Chris, every week there is something cool and new going on with the forum, like that mood thing...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I get redirected to the #close page using safari...or is that old news?
> 
> Props to you Chris, every week there is something cool and new going on with the forum, like that mood thing...



Click the floating link above the preview and not the -> Close <- link and it works ok.


----------



## Chris (Mar 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I get redirected to the #close page using safari...or is that old news?
> 
> Props to you Chris, every week there is something cool and new going on with the forum, like that mood thing...



Yeah, I'm aware of it. Like 12 times now. 

I'll post up when I fix it guys, will be a couple of days until I get time to figure out what's causing it.


----------

